# CART HELP!



## bunni1900 (Dec 26, 2012)

HELP! I am looking for the best TRAIL cart to start my mini with. I am at a loss! I will have to save up no matter what but I really need some help! Any and all input is appreciated!


----------



## horsenarounnd (Dec 27, 2012)

Take a god look at the Fox Lane carts. They are well made and sturdy, comfortable to drive, very adjustable (shaft length, shaft width, shaft height all adjust) The seat adjusts back and forth to balance the cart, the seat is wide enough to take a passenger with you, and reasoanable cost. There a lot of carts out there, but the Fox Lane is one of the best I've found! Good Luck


----------



## Becky Horat (Dec 27, 2012)

We do a lot of trail driving and have some pretty good size hills to go up and down with our 33-34" Minis. What we learned was the weight of the cart was a big factor. Some of the nicer trail carts were a little heavy for our Minis to pull comfortably up some hills. Of course some horses just pull better than others. So depending on the size of your horse, keep the weight of the cart in mind too. JMO


----------



## bunni1900 (Dec 27, 2012)

horsenarounnd said:


> Take a god look at the Fox Lane carts. They are well made and sturdy, comfortable to drive, very adjustable (shaft length, shaft width, shaft height all adjust) The seat adjusts back and forth to balance the cart, the seat is wide enough to take a passenger with you, and reasoanable cost. There a lot of carts out there, but the Fox Lane is one of the best I've found! Good Luck


Where do I find the pricing? They look AMAZING!


----------



## rbrown (Dec 27, 2012)

Becky Horat said:


> We do a lot of trail driving and have some pretty good size hills to go up and down with our 33-34" Minis. What we learned was the weight of the cart was a big factor. Some of the nicer trail carts were a little heavy for our Minis to pull comfortably up some hills. Of course some horses just pull better than others. So depending on the size of your horse, keep the weight of the cart in mind too. JMO


Ditto this. My big B minis are strong, but there are hilly places on our trails where I'd definitely want to get out if I used my road cart- they have trouble pulling that much weight comfortably and holding that much weight back down a hill. I weigh 125 pounds and the cart weighs about the same, and that's enough weight to be a struggle for my horses on the bigger hills. When I was driving on relatively flat trails and my horses were in great shape, it wasn't too much of an issue to have a heavier cart. However, once I moved to a new barn with hilly trails, I got a Hyperbike. I use my Hyperbike on the trails now, and love it as a trail cart. It's lightweight, stable, and very comfy for long drives. My now out-of-shape horses seem to love it, too


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 27, 2012)

Love my aerocrown.


----------



## horsenarounnd (Dec 27, 2012)

The Fox Lane website is www.foxlanefarms.com When I checked their site recently they said call for prices, so they may be more than last Fall when I bought mine, but in October their basic cart was 1450.00 plus options and shipping. A prretty good price considering prices on comparable carts.


----------

